# New to P&S...



## KHangler (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm new to Pier & Surf.com but looking forward to sharing experiences and learning from yours. My fishing lately has been mostly trash-fishing on the Delaware River but I have been known to chuck bait from the shores of Cape May or WW Crest. Any river anglers out there have any success stories this summer?


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings KHangler!

Welcome to Pierandsurf! We're looking forward to your posts....

We had a pretty active thread on fishing the Delaware in the Spring (under the MD/DE Forum.) I fish the Delaware and Schuylkill Rivers in Philadelphia on a regular basis. To keep up with fishing in the Philadelphia area, take a look at Philadelphia Fish Guys, a relatively new site that deals mostly with freshwater.

Let us know how you do on your next trip to Wildwood/Cape May. I like fishing the N.Wildwood rocks for blackfish and stripers in the Fall. Maybe we'll meet up down there come October....

I'll also be fishing out of Wildwood Crest/Cape May as soon as one of the party boats starts hitting the Old Grounds for monster fluke. And there's always the November run of big blues in the surf (bring plenty of mullet rigs!)


----------



## KHangler (Aug 11, 2004)

I know the Fish Guys site - it's real cool. I've never done any carping but it's on the agenda. Hope to finish out '04 with a couple more early a.m., pre-work trips to the Delaware, some surfcasting down the shore, and hopefully some striper action this fall.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings KHangler!

Sounds like a winning agenda to me! What are you catching from the Big 'D'?


----------



## KHangler (Aug 11, 2004)

Little stripers from shore. That's about all, maybe some perch and an occasional cattie. My best trips on the "D" were 2 boat trips this year where we nailed a whole bunch of big cats right out in the middle. Looking forward to some salt action now...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Welcome*

Welcome KHangler, 
I live in the Cape May area and fish the Wildwoods. Drop me a line and we'll chat on the good spots.


----------



## ALHOOK'EM (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi there KHANGLER, just browsing through some forums and ran across this post you wrote. I am also a pre-work, A.M.(0400), Big D, frequent visitor (love that morning fresh air!) My buddy and I know a couple nice little spots off Old Mine Rd., but our trips usually do not produce results, we hang till about 11am and then off to work I go with my best bud at least once a week and am also shooting for some striper action soon, but so far have had no luck at all. We must be doing something wrong. I'm a puppy angler(so is he) as I just found my passion for fishing couple years ago, and stuck to it. Anyway best of luck to ya, just thought I drop a line to a fellow Big D (pre-work) angler.[/FONT][/SIZE]


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings ALHOOK'EM!

Welcome to the board!

Next Spring try the fishing under the Art Museum Dam (Fairmount Dam) on the Schuylkill River. Less water to cover, and the fish are more concentrated....

Heck, with all these Philly Guys trying to hook a nice striper, maybe we can get a chunking charter going for early November. Lots of 40 - 50 lb fish in the Delaware Bay.

The 'T' Jetty in AC will be producing stripers in October. Just an hour away -- and free!


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

I have a sister that lives in Philly. I would be intrested in driving up for that that trip.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings JIGMAKER!

Well, that's two of us! We need six.....


----------



## ALHOOK'EM (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey Manayunk Jake, thanks much for the tip! I'll certainly try that next spring. I'm new to P&S and, am loving it so far, great threads, and tips are abundant! And not to mention how serious these (P&H) guys take their fishing! That's what separates the men from the boys! Great! Anyway luck to all and as I learn stuff and hotspots I'll be posting away. Hey Manayunk Jake, by the way any buzz on Fall fishing in the "D"? Thanks, keep hookin'em.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Welcome to the board! All of my river fishing is done in the Spring. With all of the rain that we have had this Summer, that ol' salt line must be pretty low.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings ALHOOK'EM!

The Delaware River above Trenton turns into smallmouth heaven once the leaves start turning. Topwater action morning and evening, and great fishing on minnows during the day. Catfish action will pick up when the little herring start their migration down the river. Jig them up on little (#8) gold hooks, then cut them in half, put both pieces on the hook, and toss them out on a rig strong enough for big cats. They're still letting fishermen on the pier between the sunken Hooter Ferry and Dave & Busters ($8.00 per carload.) 

I'll be fishing tog once October comes, with a rod in for stray stripers. Trying to put together a trip to IRI (DE) for Columbus Day weekend. And still hoping to get enough serious takers for the chunking charter....


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings murphman!

Hell, if that hurricane comes through the Delaware Valley, you'll have to go offshore to find the salt line!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

KHangler and Allhook'em, welcome to the family. Wealth of information, just sometimes read between the lines. Ask, questions answered, but don't tell.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings shaggy!

Yeah, we need some new blood here on the "Joisey" board. I'm doing my best to put people on fish, but you know how slow these last few weeks of summer can be. Once we start seeing frost on the ground we'll be OK...


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

MJ, hope this finds you well. I know. Hat keeps telling me last summer I had the same funk (trying to get the pier thing down, yet), sand between toes, nice pair of waders, and a good cold nor'easter, might be all I need. Fall time is the right time for (and no harm intended), newer surf people, but me, maybe I need temps in the thirties the good old nor'reast wind, some rain, and some friends to get this funk off me. BUT..... late September through December, and into January, well, some really good "personal" fishing times.


----------



## KHangler (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey Jake about that charter... I'm already booked for one for 10/23 with a couple buddies. I doubt I'll be able to get away for another one, but thanks anyway. I was surfcasting by the 50 cent bridge (I guess it's the $1.00 bridge now) on Sunday morning. Too windy. There were some diving birds but it was so windy I couldn't get my lure out to them. Tried clam on a fishfinder rig but the seaweed was out of control.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings KHangler!

Yeah, the full moon and rough ocean make a bad combo for fishing any inlet -- weed running in and out all day. Some nice fish have been caught there over the years....

Don't sweat the charter; If its meant to be, it'll happen.


----------

